# Wheel noise...sounds like rotor rub?



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi All,
Help…We have noise coming from our wheels.
It sounds like a rotor rubbing but we only hear it when we are going down hill with some speed on pavement. I have tried tagging the brakes but we still get the noise. The pads are not hitting the rotors in the work stand and we do not hear the rubbing when climbing or riding in the dirt.

I have a guess as to what it is but I’m just not sure.
When building this tandem up, I had a very small budget so I pulled some wheels off one of my single bikes…Rhyno Lite rims with Shimano M525 hubs 32 hole…I know I know.
My fear is what we are hearing is the spokes rubbing together as the wheel distorts as it is spinning…this would not be good in fact very very bad.

I’m looking into new wheels…any one have thoughts or suggestions as to this sound or what wheels we should be looking at?

We are running around 325LBS now and 300 by the summer (hopefully)
Riding Singletrack and fireroads lots of small rocks some drops we are rigid so we take them slow and easy (small drops only). And still on a very small budget…any thoughts

Thanks everyone hope you are having as much fun as us.
Cheers, Billy and Christi


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Billy! I hope and think I can you. I have experienced the same thing. What I believe it is, tandems generate a ton of heat while braking, I think it is the rotors get warped during braking and the rotors slightly rub while they are still hot. The reason it all checks out in a work stand is, the rotors are cool and straight.

As far as new wheels and other parts are concerned, let me know, I think I can help you out.


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got Avid BB7s on our tandem and at 18mph the rotors start "singing". I'm not sure why... they are fine at lower speed.

For peace of mind have your LBS or reputable wheelbuilder check the tension on your wheels. If they are unequal or too loose you will be able to eliminate that possibility.
My wife and I are 360+ and have had no issues with spokes, but the wheels were built by a kid that ensures proper tensioning when he builds them.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I really would'nt think that it would be a spoke tension issue, because the hub, where the rotor is connected to, is seperate from rim and spokes, therefore, eliminating the chance of play at the rotor. I think that most of us disc brake users have experience this, I know I have, on all of my disc eqipped bikes


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

hi Jeff...I'm sure the spokes are fine at this point. Tim from D/F thought I might have axle flex but I have not been able to check it out....been very sick flat on my back and off the bike. one hell of a way to lose 10 lbs (no fun!) but I'm starting to feel better, was out on the road bike yesterday for a fifty. 

I'll try and have a look see this week sometime to see about sorting this out. 

you guys take care...Billy


----------

